# HELP, plz, to fix bland chicken dish



## jessicacarr (Nov 18, 2007)

I made a bland supper, ate some and put the rest in the fridge.  I would really appreciate any ideas of how to make it into something tasty without it turning out as a  lame and feeble attempt to fix a bland supper.  
 
Here is what I fixed.  I sauteed in extra virgin olive oil:  onions, green bell pepper, and red bell peppers with chicken breast cut up into bite sized pieces.  
 
That's it.    Please help me to make it better!  In case it affects your suggestions...it is now in the fridge.     Thanks!


----------



## Rock LaRue (Nov 18, 2007)

jessicacarr said:


> I made a bland supper, ate some and put the rest in the fridge. I would really appreciate any ideas of how to make it into something tasty without it turning out as a lame and feeble attempt to fix a bland supper.
> 
> Here is what I fixed. I sauteed in extra virgin olive oil: onions, green bell pepper, and red bell peppers with chicken breast cut up into bite sized pieces.
> 
> That's it.  Please help me to make it better! In case it affects your suggestions...it is now in the fridge. Thanks!


  It's simple, but what you made sounds like it should be plenty tasty unless you maybe got your ratios all messed up.  How much chicken vs your other ingredients did you use?  Maybe you used too much chicken and not enough onion/pepper.

Try adding some salt a little at a time until it tastes better.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 18, 2007)

Well, you need some seasonings  I'd saute some garlic and add that to your dish. You could also sprinkle in some fresh or dried herbs, depending on what you have. Lots of things would be good - parsley, thyme, rosemary. Maybe spark it up with a 1/4 tsp. or so of crushed red pepper. And definitely salt and pepper.

Something else you could do is cook up some short pasta (spirals, penne, etc.), mix it with the other ingredients, and add a jar of spaghetti or marinara sauce, then bake it at 350*F for 1/2 hour or so.


----------



## Rock LaRue (Nov 18, 2007)

GotGarlic said:


> Well, you need some seasonings  I'd saute some garlic and add that to your dish. You could also sprinkle in some fresh or dried herbs, depending on what you have. Lots of things would be good - parsley, thyme, rosemary. Maybe spark it up with a 1/4 tsp. or so of crushed red pepper. And definitely salt and pepper.
> 
> Something else you could do is cook up some short pasta (spirals, penne, etc.), mix it with the other ingredients, and add a jar of spaghetti or marinara sauce, then bake it at 350*F for 1/2 hour or so.


Oh, I thought we were sticking with the onion/pepper flavors.  I didn't know we could cheat.


----------



## Bilby (Nov 18, 2007)

How about reheating it with some teriyaki sauce, or a taco sauce, stirfrying it with some soy and garlic or oyster sauce and serving with rice. Serve cold with a tasty chutney. Mix through some pasta with some olives and garlic with a bit of cream and top with some grated cheese.  Mix through some pasta and bake with a pasta sauce of your choice.  Add a bit of bacon into the mix.  Turn it into a toasted panini with some cheese, spinach and tomato.  Shred the bits up and mix them through some chicken stock with some cubed and cooked potatos. Stir through some cous cous with some extra herbs, and serve with some grated parmesan or similar.

Take your pick!


----------



## jessicacarr (Nov 18, 2007)

*Thanks!*

Thanks, y'all!  You are some helping people.  Thanks to y'all my left overs won't be bland for lunch tomorrow!


----------



## Bilby (Nov 18, 2007)

Next time you cook chicken though season it or flour it or marinate it as chicken can be very bland if you aren't careful, esp commercial chicken.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Nov 18, 2007)

A few squirts of balsamic vinegar some garlic and salt and pepper.Or some garlic and soy sauce.


----------



## notjustamom (Nov 18, 2007)

Yep, seasonings!  You could also add a dash of lemon juice.


----------



## suziquzie (Nov 19, 2007)

I'd make an alfredo sauce, cut it up a bit smaller and throw it over pasta. Maybe get some garlic into the alfredo... brown it a min or 3 and start the alfredo on top of it.


----------



## Bilby (Nov 19, 2007)

Oh I just thought of a dish that I like with chicken and there is no reason that you couldn't add the peppers through it as well.  Toss the chicken pieces (but keep them small) through some burrito or fajita seasoning mix and quickly put through a hot pan to cook the spices. You don't want to cook the chicken again yet cos it will be dry otherwise. Place them on top of a layer of corn chips with your peppers, top with taco sauce (or your preferred Mexican topping) and grated cheese and repeat layers until you have used up the meat. Microwave on high until the cheese has melted and serve with sour cream.  (I know I have just told you basically how to suck an egg here but I'm in a semi-detailed mood!! Sorry!!) This is really good with prawns instead. Great for a lunch for two.


----------

